
The Man Who Allowed Bill Gates To Become The Richest Man In The World - nickb
http://www.kirps.com/web/main/_blog/all/the-man-who-allowed-bill-gates-to-become-the-richest-man-in-the-world.shtml
======
simianstyle
yeah, my private jet has let me down countless times.

------
simianstyle
so has my wife.

